# Native Instruments MK88 Mk2 Can't Transpose



## Shubus (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm thinking it's maybe time to send this keyboard back for a refund. Using it as a MIDI keyboard, the two octave Transpose buttons do not work in standalone mode (i.e., not contected to a acomputer and not using Komplete Kontrol). Even the smallest MIDi keyboard I have has working transpose buttons. Anyone out there got this working in standalone mode?


----------



## David Kudell (Sep 19, 2020)

Did you try hitting shift and octave at the same time? This should transpose.

If not, then I remember reading that you can do a workaround to create a bunch of presets in the Komplete Kontrol software, +1, +2, +3, and -1, -2, -3 etc. Kind of a pain but it should work.


----------



## Shubus (Sep 20, 2020)

Nope, Shift+ transpose does nothing. Clearly this keyboard is not ready for prime. Very unhappy with this.


----------



## HeliaVox (Sep 21, 2020)

The closest you'll get for stand alone use is: 
You'd have to go into the MIDI editor with in Komplete Kontrol, and in the Keys section, you can define the transposition amount for the Key Zone. 
It doesn't look like the transpose key command works while unconnected to a computer.

KK User Manual (09/2019) p.81/82


----------



## Shubus (Sep 21, 2020)

Using the Key's section within Komplete Kontrol does indeed allow transposition. Thanks for finding this. However, it is such a tedious process that to use this for articulation switching is just completely impractical. Time to go back to any one of my old MIDI keyboards where this basic functionally exists as a push button. And goodbye to Native Instruments MK88.


----------

